# Table Clamping Set For Bench Mill



## darkzero (Jan 28, 2013)

So I have one of those import 52 pc clamping sets. Unfortunately the T-nuts do not fit my RF-45 clone. It's a 5/8" set that uses 1/2" studs. The slots are supposed to be 1/2" so not sure why the 5/8" set was given to me. I did not pay for the set so I won't complain. I don't think I can get away with milling the 5/8" T slots to fit my table, the slots measure .54". I'm not to happy about the qualilty of the set I received. If I purchase a 1/2" set from Enco should I expect the same quality or should I just go ahead & purchase a TE-CO set?


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jan 29, 2013)

darkzero said:


> So I have one of those import 52 pc clamping sets. Unfortunately the T-nuts do not fit my RF-45 clone. It's a 5/8" set that uses 1/2" studs. The slots are supposed to be 1/2" so not sure why the 5/8" set was given to me. I did not pay for the set so I won't complain. I don't think I can get away with milling the 5/8" T slots to fit my table, the slots measure .54". I'm not to happy about the qualilty of the set I received. If I purchase a 1/2" set from Enco should I expect the same quality or should I just go ahead & purchase a TE-CO set?



I don't have experience with the "Enco" sets although I would guess they are the same generic Chinese sets (unless noted).  I have one of the Chinese sets and I purchased a Te-co set.  I can clearly see a difference between the quality of the two and I will only purchase the Te-co stuff from here on (unless I am going to something destructive with it  ).  Is it worth the difference in price?  That would be up to you.

Hope that helps in some way,

-Ron


----------



## Philco (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a cheap set & have a teco set.there is a clear difference between the two sets. The teco set is silky smooth ( the nuts fit & thread nicely. & the serrated step blocks fit together nicely.) I can't say the same for the cheap set.
Phil


----------



## joe_m (Jan 29, 2013)

I went with the cheap imports twice - one for the mill/drill and then it turned out the mill needed a smaller size. They work for me - everything that is supposed to tighten does and nothing is stripped. I don't remember who sold me the first set, but the smaller size I got from Grizzly because I had a coupon.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I will go with the Te-Co set.


----------



## DMS (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a Gibraltar set. Not sure how the quality compares to Te-Co, but I am quite happy with it. 

The main thing I found with the cheaper set I had with my X2 is that I kept shearing the studs off...


----------



## darkzero (Jan 29, 2013)

DMS said:


> I have a Gibraltar set. Not sure how the quality compares to Te-Co, but I am quite happy with it.



Thanks for that info. I had no idea Gibraltar made these too. TE-CO is the only "name brand" I knew of for clamping sets. I'm somewhat familiar with Gibraltar products so I'll check theirs out too.


----------

